# Strange Problem Last Two Days-ESPN 2 HD



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

211 receiver. The last two days whenever I try to go to ESPN 2 HD I have sound and no picture. ESPN 2 SD, no problem. Wait minutes, sound, no picture. Unplug the receiver, plug back in and after reboot, picture and sound.Leave the channel, try to go back and sound, no picture. Receiving via 61.5. No problem with any other channels, including from 61.5. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

John W said:


> 211 receiver. The last two days whenever I try to go to ESPN 2 HD I have sound and no picture. ESPN 2 SD, no problem. Wait minutes, sound, no picture. Unplug the receiver, plug back in and after reboot, picture and sound.Leave the channel, try to go back and sound, no picture. Receiving via 61.5. No problem with any other channels, including from 61.5. Any ideas? Thanks.


Read on here that the new update(523) is messing that up for some 211's. 
Did you get the new update?


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

dennispap said:


> Read on here that the new update(523) is messing that up for some 211's.
> Did you get the new update?


Yep, looks like I did. Where else is this being discussed here? Thanks.


----------

